# Thoughts on Bachmann EZ command?



## Hotrainewbie (Feb 14, 2021)

I know that Bachmann gets a lot of crap for their track and whatnot but I’ve taken a liking to them. For a boy starting his first layout, what are your opinions on the Bachmann EZ command system? What are the significant pros and cons you have about them? There is someone offering to sell me a different system for even cheaper. Which is this but I forget the name. I’m sure you are going to say the latter option but I’d like a further explanation of how i would hook it up to a Bachmann terminal secure enough without soldering anything?


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I can’t sing the praises of the pros to a Bachmann EZ command system over what you have pictured, (NCE powercab) since there are none. Period. There are plenty of cons though that are not needed to get into because thats all been explained to you already in previous posts.
There is no soldering to do to get hooked up with the NCE system. But you may have to snip off any connector used at the powerpack end of your present track connection. Then strip the wire ends and put them into the screw terminal lugs of the NCE. Boom! Your done.
Dont be a fool for Bachmann. Get the NCE. Its a far, far better machine. And cheaper in your case! Plenty more to say, however my base points have been made. “Just do it.”


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As a pleased Bachmann EZ DCC system owner I have
to agree with Killowatt62.

The NEC is a full service system. While the EZ
is adequate to run multiple trains and do minor
function control, with the NEC you can make
changes in the Decoder CVs to fine tune
loco performance.

You never hook up one DCC system to another for
any reason. Damage would surely ensue. Make
your choice, it's EZ or NEC...NOT BOTH.

Don

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup, the other two guys are dead right. While I prefer MRC systems myself, the NCE Power Cab is one of the best starter systems out there. There is nothing to be gained, and a lot to be lost, by going with a limited system like an EZ Command, especially if the NCE is being offered at a very attractive price. Since you can't mix and match DCC system components, take the NCE. Basically, you're being offered the choice between a Vespa and a Harley Davidson. Don't settle.

Bachmann stuff isn't bad (except for their turnouts, which are terrible), but they're far from the only game in town. Don't limit yourself by sticking to only one brand. There is absolutely no advantage to doing so, and they won't reward your loyalty in any way.

As far as connecting the NCE to Bachmann track, you can use terminal joiners to connect it anywhere (a better option , because it makes it easier to add more feeder later), but if you insist on using the Bachmann terminal track, simply cut off the connector that hooks to the EZ Command, strip the ends of the wires, and connect them to the output terminals of the NCE. No soldering required.

And on that note, if you're going to make any progress in this hobby, you should learn how to solder. It's not thst hard, and there are a billion and a half instructional videos on YouTube. Never accept your current knowledge or skill levels as a limit -- that's how you fail in life. Always push yourself beyond your current boundaries. Thst's how you grow.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

With a bit of thinking and time spent using the system, any DCC system is going to be mastered quickly by a young learner. I had an EZ-DCC system for a few days on the advice of my LHS guy. I was back to him that week, laughing that he'd pulled a fast one on me. We both chuckled and he ordered me a real DCC system.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

"Never accept your current knowledge or skill levels as a limit -- that's how you fail in life. Always push yourself beyond your current boundaries. That's how you grow. "

That's an intelligent point.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

"Trying is the first step to failure."

-Bart Simpson


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chops said:


> "Trying is the first step to failure."
> 
> -Bart Simpson


And he is such a great role model....


----------

